# city of rochester gets hammered 11-19-08



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

okay well not really, but i went out salting last night 1/2" on my driveway in greece, get into the city north and east of the inner loop and they had 3-4" of power had 3 cars on portland spin out one after another, that was funny.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Internet lies until you post pictures!.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

sorry GV no picts, I'm learning a new route and my phone is in GPS mode to try to keep me straight, so no picts, but as I get more comfortable in the new truck and loader I'll tell the trueth with some doctored photo's

I was offered the chance to run a backhoe with a 14' pusher and a 2 yard salter this year with a larger company in town and couldn't pass it up.


----------

